# painting



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

specifically, vaulted ceilings. Not that I'm afraid of heights, it's just that my damn shoulders are getting tired up there. plus it's high enough so that I can't prop the roller tray on the ladder; it's about 25' or so.........

Wondering if there's a nice, solid, non-leaky solution to this. I did this YEARS ago, back in my teens, and there was some contraption doohickey that was comprised of a two part handle; you pulled the handle back, it was like a largish syringe, and sucked up paint into the tube. You could then squeeze the handle down and force it out the roller. Problem was it was leaky as sin and you also ended up painting the floor, your face, the dog, and pretty much anything else that meandered through your zip code. 

Haven't really hit lowe's yet, just browsed through wal-mart as we won a nice gift card there. Didn't see anything except some wagner thing, don't think I need THAT much, don't paint all that often, maybe once a decade or so.......curious if there were any other products out there or should i just stick with the 'feel the burn' method I'm currently using.

thanks, 

v


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to see if the Lowes or any other places in your area have something suitable that you can rent.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nah, don't want to rent anything, as remember; I'm being lazy here. If I have to go rent it, fill out the paperwork, clean it properly, return the damn thing, we are getting away from the point. 

Dunno. Would've thought that something would be out there specifically for ceilings BESIDES a power sprayer. If I had that much need for it, I'd just buy it. As it is, I can just do it by hand, just thought something would have been invented in the last 20 years since I had a need for something like this.

hmmmmmmmmm.........maybe I found a niche.......


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

cover the walls, windows and floor with a drop cloth, and you n lil monkey boy get out the multi-colored paint ball ammo and guns, and have fun!! Might just create something that will enhance the value of your house, should you consider selling it in the future! You never know what will be considered as "good" modern art these days!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hahahaha...........LOVE it...........

course, Mrs. v may have something to say about that..........have to arrange a 'girls night out'..........maybe a 'puppy night out' as well. 




dude, pollack has nothing on you...:up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, if you are talking about non-traditional painting methods ...


----------



## muppy03 (Jun 19, 2006)

Definately worth looking at your paint/hardware store. I have not used any of the new things available but have seen them in action on 'renovation shows'. No idea what they are called but I really liked the idea of a splatter guard as I am a messy painter.

My other tips for easy painting. 

1. Put a plastic bag ie shopping bag over the paint tray and tie handles to keep it in place. Then pour your paint. When finished clean up consists of turning the plastic bag inside out and throwing in bin. (keeps the greenies and the environment happy too)

2. After doing the first coat with roller or brush wrap the brush or roller in a plastic bag or two and keep in fridge (only water based paints, oil based will stink up everything  ). Will keep up to a week(or more if fairly airtight) without going hard, or spoiling brush , roller etc. Means you only have to wash up once  when finally finished.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Have you looked into the powered paint rollers? Never used one but heard they work pretty good.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nope, have to check that out.........getting old here, tell you what.......... 

Definitely feeling it in my shoulders. Maybe I should start a combo home renovation/workout video.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Reason I don't like high ceilings : you described the problems with painting it.
But if I had to,
I WOULD rent a scaffold and paint like normal. For me it would be worth it, Being a cheapskate 


> A miser or cheapskate is a person who is reluctant to spend money, sometimes to the point of forgoing even basic comforts and some necessities.


as per Wiki.
it ends up in frustration to have to clean up afterwards.

Maybe you have a friend or neighbour in construction business?
Any other way, I would be too scared to mess up the rest of the house.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Call a painter.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

actually, my wife did that.

Unfortunately, I answered the phone.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have one of those "suck-up" rollers and didn't have the drip problem you mentioned-well at leaste no more then a normal roller.- plastic dropcloths solve many problems. I also have a tall ceiling and a fear of heights-finally just hired a pro to do the tall parts.
One hint-there is a ceiling paint that applies blue-dries white that makes ceiling far easier to paint without obvious streaks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

it's not the heights that bug me, it's just the monotony of painting a row, climbing down, re-rolling, climbing up, painting another row, climbing down, repeat ad infinaseum.

As it is right now, I'm taking the day off from painting as my back is flippin' killing me from sitting on top of the ladder and over extending it backwards; reckon the ceiling will still be there tomorrow.

(quickly checks to see if it's hurricane season. Nope)

Yeah, I reckon it can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

If you have that situation inside then you probably have some difficult outside areas also (which I also have.) I made arrangements for-and demanded the painter use a towable hydraulic lift outside. I was amazed how cheap it was compared to shifting ladders all over (cost just $125 all day.) It reached 35' out, was battery powered and controlled from the platform. The painter took one day to acomplish 3 days work-and painted rather then moved ladders (which he also apreciated.)-great investment.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you can not get that pole setup you had years ago then do it another cheap way. get a pole still but get another bucket and fell it about 6 to 8 inches deep. Then get the screen that hang over inside the bucket.
Then you dip the roller in the paint and rub it on the screen that hangs inside the bucket. 
Also if your not done just leave the paint roller in bucket so the paint covers it. That is after you take the pole off of it. Then put a wet towel over it. This is good for shorter times. Longer waits then wrap roller up in plastic, wash off screen and lay plastic over pain in the bucket and put wet towel over it. 
I have seen the painters do this on new homes for years. 
Also there is a paint roller and brush spinner that you can buy and even walmart has it. You can use that you spin dry the brush and roller. On the roller if you hold the roller handle just right with the roller still on it you run it under the water hose with the sprayer on it. Hold it just right and you will not get wet. Start off with less water pressure to get most the paint off. Then after you got it clean put the roller on the spinner and hold it in a empty bucket and spin it dry.

It looks like this.
http://www.gcmdistributor.com/product_detail.php?pid=666
Brush goes inside and roller over the outside.
It is really worth it because you get all the paint of of things. You can go from water base paint to oil base paint or the other way around with the same brush right away. Never did it on a roller going from one type of pain to another but it will clean them really good.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

valis, 
I request a picture of you painting, please ask the lady of the house to take one of you, 
I am sure I am not the only one, who would love to see you doing an ingenious job. :up::up::up::up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dunno about ingenious; just trying to get more on the walls and ceiling than floor and dog, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I sure do. 
I couldn't do your high celing, in recent years can't lift the heavy roller so I do it with the smaller one but I have a perfect ladder for it. :up:
I have the yellow one, you have the can (or tray) right on the tray, don't have to climb up and down, has a small drawer for screws or pliers when hanging a lamp, a papertowel clip and is very sturdy.
Even short me can reach an 8 foot ceiling easily.

http://www.suzyrenovator.com/2008/08/ladders-the-ups-downs/


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get the Wire Spreader Screen
Some may go in a 3 gallon bucket but all will fit in a 5 gallon.

It will speed things up so much over using a tray and that yellow ladder would be just right. Just put a couple inches of paint over the top of the roller with the roller setting on the bottom. So that would only be able 5 inches of paint in the bucket. The screen is better then using the tray also Just don't knock it over. You may be able to tie down the bucket to the ladder too if that makes you feel better.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nah, just going to elbow grease it, I reckon.........strange, I would've thought that something besides wagner would have been invented in the past quarter century for this.......


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

now we know, why new houses have all that bubbled ceiling sprayed on, hides imperfections and it's fast, but when you have to repaint, oh my God, I wouldn't want to do it.

You're young, so elbow grease is ok to use valis. Think of it as not having to pay for a gym membership.:up:

and hewee, that wire spreader looks interesting, :up:
but I use mostly a tray and for the edges a taco jar, I am too paranoid of dumping the can all over the floor. Sure, it takes forever to paint but eventually it gets done. 

How is the high ceiling coming along? Where is a picture??


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

bp936, Your never know how the wire spreader works till you try it and then your want to use it.

I hate the pop-corn sprayed ceilings. If you get a good company that does the drywall and painting both they use a scraper and clear the pop-corn from the ceiling at the walls so you have a 1/8 to 3/16 gap at the wall/ceiling. This makes it so much more easy to cut in the painting on the wall with a brush and keep you from getting paint on the ceiling pop-corn spray.

If your ceiling has new pop-corn spray that has never been painted you can still take it down at the ceiling. Get it wet a little with clean water from a spray bottle and use a screw driver or something with about a 1/8 to 3/16 blade. You want to rub it and not push the blade and go over it easy so you don't cut into the drywall mud and tape. You want to just take the pop-corn spray.

BUT
Older ceiling may have asbestos so if you don't know then do not remove it. 
http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infpai/popcornoff.html


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Been in the painting business over 35 years, just turned 61 this year. Just got done doing a 25 ft high vaulted ceiling in a very large family room. so I know your pain. Of course the tools I have to choose from are paid for and have been for a long time, so, I didn`t have to purchase anything as you may have to whichever way you go. I broke out my old and trusty 25 ft fiberglass extention pole(12 ft, extends to 25 ft), strapped on a 3/4" nap roller, tarped off all the furniture, and carpets(inside job), and went to town. It took 2 coats for the rolling, then for the trim, I broke out my brush holder tool, it screwes on the end of the extention pole, and and can swivel 90 degrees, insert the brush into the holder, and trimed it out(to me this is the toughest part, because usually the ceiling is a diff color than the walls, and this takes a steady hand especially since the brush is 25 ft away from your eyes, but after years of doing it this way, kind of comes natural to me. In all my years of painting, I have never had to rent scaffolding, if for some reason, my extention pole will not reach an area, I get right on that 6 ft ladder with my extention pole. I only do residential, so I`ve never run into anything in a home in my area I couldn`t reach with the tools I just mentioned. That said, after finishing, a case of cold beer, an icepack for the swelling, a tube of bengay for the aches, and about 3 days bedrest, and you`ll almost be back to normal.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

yes, if one is a professional, you should be fast and good.
Wonder how valis is doing?
My suggestion was for safe painting for a non-professional. Unfortunately I can't hold on to a long pole and big brush, maybe 20 years ago.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

IMP49 said:


> Been in the painting business over 35 years, just turned 61 this year. Just got done doing a 25 ft high vaulted ceiling in a very large family room. so I know your pain. Of course the tools I have to choose from are paid for and have been for a long time, so, I didn`t have to purchase anything as you may have to whichever way you go. I broke out my old and trusty 25 ft fiberglass extention pole(12 ft, extends to 25 ft), strapped on a 3/4" nap roller, tarped off all the furniture, and carpets(inside job), and went to town. It took 2 coats for the rolling, then for the trim, I broke out my brush holder tool, it screwes on the end of the extention pole, and and can swivel 90 degrees, insert the brush into the holder, and trimed it out(to me this is the toughest part, because usually the ceiling is a diff color than the walls, and this takes a steady hand especially since the brush is 25 ft away from your eyes, but after years of doing it this way, kind of comes natural to me. In all my years of painting, I have never had to rent scaffolding, if for some reason, my extention pole will not reach an area, I get right on that 6 ft ladder with my extention pole. I only do residential, so I`ve never run into anything in a home in my area I couldn`t reach with the tools I just mentioned. That said, after finishing, *a case of cold beer, an icepack for the swelling, a tube of bengay for the aches, and about 3 days bedrest, and you`ll almost be back to normal*.


sorry to hear that you've got the same ideas as I have come up with, SAVE the icepack and beer part. 

You'd think that someone would have invented something to do this by now...............whoever wants to race me to the patent office, the race starts..............................

NOW!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

bp936 said:


> yes, if one is a professional, you should be fast and good.
> Wonder how valis is doing?
> My suggestion was for safe painting for a non-professional. Unfortunately I can't hold on to a long pole and big brush, maybe 20 years ago.


valis is hanging in there. Just started on the third 5 gallon bucket, going to do all the touch up with the old *just in case* the new one doesn't match exactly, then hit the ceiling and work my way upstairs.

Where, of course, there's a nice vaulted ceiling in the master bedroom.

On the upside, don't have to paint monkeyboys room (did that before he was born) and I'm painting my office a dark red, as opposed to the off-white that we are doing the rest of the house in. So all I really got left is the upstairs hallway, the master bed and bath, and the d*&(&%((&%ed ceilings.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Yes, it is unfortunate that painting tools are more or less as they were 40 years ago, like all the tools I listed are 35 years old, bought them when I first got in the business. It`s like that part of the trades(painting) is stuck in limbo, oh, of course you have the occasional "infomercial" tool that they try to get people to buy, let me tell you, I`ve tried them all. It still comes back to extention pole, tray, roller handle, roller cover, brush, drop cloth, brush holder, and sprayer. Oh, for future reference especially when using 5gal buckets of paint(you mentioned using the old to touchup in case the new doesn`t match). The best way to avoid the diff buckets of same color paint not matching is to buy all at once, then do what in the trades they call "boxing" the paint. Pick up an extra plain 5 gal bucket, then open all buckets, pour a little from each into the empty bucket, and then pour from one bucket into another back and fourth several times, that way you get a consistant mixture of tint because no one bucket of paint has exactly the same tint as another. You don`t know how many times I have had people call me with that exact problem, "I trimed from another bucket that is the same color, and it didn`t match." especially when 5 gallon buckets of paint are concerned, and of course the only remedy is to repaint. Hang in there, sounds like you have the fortitude.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

about the only thing I've tried is that syringe-like thing wherein you suck up the paint into the body of the roller, and then squeeze it out.

I would have been better served to just dump the bucket of paint over my head and to hell with the drop cloths.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

sounds like a lot of fun, you'll be doing fine.

IMP49, yes, I heard about premixing all pails first, I learned by other people's mistake (in this case)


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I have ceilings like that. Traditional Andalucian house, wooden ceiling roofbeams on the inside and all. 

So I went to see what a scaffold cost.

Then I went to see what renting a scaffold cost.

Then I built one myself.

Two extension ladders (the two part type that you lean against walls) fixed with two steel X's (center bolted but so you can adjust them) either side; two 2 by 4 rectangular "pipes" ended with bolt-on hooks each side so they slip into any of the ladder rungs and then with some old boards across cut to size and screwed into the rectangulars (some old pallets came in handy for disc-sawing) and that was it. 

You can alter the height by knocking them out of the rungs and going one up or down wi them (shifting the whole platform).

When I had it going I decided to forego painting and faced the ceiling with wooden tongue and groove boards. Painted a dark wood hue.

Now I'll never paint a ceiling again in my life.

I also got these bloody scaffold parts taking up space in my junkpile now.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have two inexpensive programs for viewing potential paint colors in your home.
They are "Personal color viewer 2.0" and "Signature colors virtual painter"
Both work similarly-take pictures inside (or outside) your home-outline the wall with curser-then choose colors from a huge range of manufactures choices. Its quite quick and works well to see how colors match when viewed thru a doorway from different colored rooms etc.
One was bought at a paint store, the other at Lowes hardware-each cost between $5 and $10 and well worth it-just for the entertainment value.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, it's done. Ol' elbow grease and idiotness on the top of a ladder got the job finito. 

Now to invent something so that I don't have to do it again.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just pick yourself up one of those winning lottery tickets, that usually does the trick. Glad to hear you got it done Valis.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

congratulations, valis. Let us know when (I didn't say "ïf") you have the new invention for painting.

Don't you ever wonder why we always have to paint the whole house in succession? I have changed, now it's room by room and weeks or months apart..

I also have a program from Home Hardware to see how a new paintcolor would look, it is fun but the one I got is a bit difficult to do the outlines. And since you can try many colours, I end up getting really confused, what i really like.

Maybe next time you should go with buffoon's idea and put up dark tongue and groove boards?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

valis said:


> Well, it's done. Ol' elbow grease and idiotness on the top of a ladder got the job finito.
> 
> Now to invent something so that I don't have to do it again.


But it needs another coat or 2 coats to last longer. 

Get a lamp and you can see things at night you can not see in the day time.

When we was working on the newer homes the home owners were says the ceiling was not flat and had waves in it but we could not see. 1/2 drywall with a 2 foot span was not any good so it start to sag between the rafters but you could not see it. But owners say they could see it at night so we cover the windows up and with lamps on and looked and they was right. We had to go up and block it all and redo the ceiling to get that fixed on that and some other homes. Then they made changes so the added blocking was there to start with and went to 5/8 drywall and that took care of the trouble.

So it goes to tell you the day time with all the good lighting you think your see everything and see it better but that's not true. The Shadow Knows.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

done the light thing, things are going pretty well, halfway through the upstairs now........after that comes the fun of acrylic and baseboards.......


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear.

I know most like water base paints but on wood and even more so on the base an oil base paint it harder and will not mark up as easy so when you vacuum you will not mark the base up as easy. Gloss being the hardest paint.

Get the painter tap and the paper roll or get the roller to put the paper on also.
http://www.kellymoore.com/products/sundries_kmcspaper12b
You can get something like that now that has the tape, paper and or plastic that folds out all in one roll.

There are Spray Shields that work great but you can do the same type of thing if you got a drywall knife. A 6" or and bigger 10 or 12 will work like a Spray Shield and you just hold it at the base and wall.

Another trick that most don't know is painting the base, door trim etc is that if you paint using the same colors or colors almost the same you can pain that door trim edge that returns to the wall with the same paint as the wall. Makes cutting in very easy that way and it you get paint on the front of the trim just have a very very damp rag to wipe the off with. 
Then if you use the other paints on the trim face you hold the brush so it does the top and not the edge that returns to the wall. 
Same goes on the base board and that top edge can be the same as the wall color or paint. 
Not having the inside edge with you having two paints coming together makes it so much more easy because now you only got the one wall pain doing the inside edge.

This is something that you have to think about because I don't know how all looks now and the colors used etc because I do know not all painter do it this way but it does save a lot of time. On new home with all the same colors you never know


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yup, I've had experience in it.........what I've found best for baseboards it to take it slow and use a sturdy cardboard flap as a drop cloth.......for windows and trim, mask the bejeesus out of it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Nothing better then doing the paint in an empty house before the carpet.  
Don't worry about paint getting on the floor if it's a slap that will get something to cover it later.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

like a chair?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Just give you boy a brush and let him help you.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

heck no. Tried that, he painted the dog. Gave the paint brush to the dog to even things out, dog painted the cat. 


Things just went downhill after that. Now I've got cat prints on the drapes, and dog prints on the bed.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

valis, I am visualizing all that, you, boy, dog, cat, all painted nicely. 

Good luck with your progress!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

well, 'nicely' would be a bit to strong. I would call it a bit like Jackson Pollack, only less disciplined.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

valis said:


> heck no. Tried that, he painted the dog. Gave the paint brush to the dog to even things out, dog painted the cat.
> 
> Things just went downhill after that. Now I've got cat prints on the drapes, and dog prints on the bed.


I hope you had more then one color for them to use.

When are you going to post pictures of what your kid and pets did?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just as soon as I get it fixed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Opps I forgot that but hey that other camera WILL ADD MORE COLORS to the picture.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hahahahha...........we ain't trying to do the sistine chapel here, but you ask those two boneheads, they are trying to do a monochromatic representation of it on the floor.........


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Oh great you want to take all the fun out of the paint.

Just think a Elephant can paint with a brush.
http://www.elephantartgallery.com/

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBEQsAQwAA

That a house would be easy to do and no pole is needed with that long nose. Then if you use a water safe paint he could spray paint your place. 
Then you can make money by showing him off and showing off your place and giving rides to others.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

remember the monkey that sold art?

now just make it all slightly off-white, so it sorta looks like a largish dog barfed on our bedroom floor after eating about, oh, 38 pounds of flour.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is it better then your Painting? Wonder how long it takes to teach them to paint.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

LOADS better than my painting. 

Then again, however, I've not let them practice in color.......hmmm.......garage floor DOES look sorta drab............


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Let the kids paint the floor.

Kids are great. Went over and seen a old time friend I used to live with in the 1970's and worked with. He still lives in the same house he grew up in because he got it from his mom. Was so nice seeing him after 30 years. He has his one girl and husband and 2 kids living there now also and the grand kid girl I think was about 3 was so cute and wanted a hug so I picked her up and she did not want to leave. Said she is that way with everyone so I look forward to see that again because not many kids are that way and it just makes you feel good inside. I know no one knows who I am but Henry but I said I was going to take her come with me. Got to love little kids. They are good for the heart. Have not been around any like those two in a long time that were really good kids and I guess the kid in me just enjoyed it all.


----------



## AOGD (May 25, 2010)

That Mr. Bean clip was classic.


----------

